# Problema acpi eventi batteria

## quantumwire

Ciao a tutto il forum.

Ho cercato risposta al mio problema ma non l'ho ancora trovata ovvero non ho eventi relativi allo stato della batteria nel file /proc/acpi/event.

Il mio portatile e' un ASUL serie L5C (L5830).

Nel kernel 2.4.25 ho compilato tutto per l'acpi compresa l'estensione per i portatili ASUS... e sembra funzionare tutto solo che gli eventi relativi allo stato della batteria non vengono riportati file /proc/acpi/event.

Qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema?

Qualcuno sa come risolverlo?

Thanks.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema sara' acpi io ti consiglio di provare con apm che sicuramente andra' (stesso problema sul mio portatile ibm).

----------

## primero.gentoo

Io ho lo stesso identico problema su un "Compaq Presario 2700". Tutto funziona ma gli eventi ACPI non vengono catturati.

Vorrei tanto seguire il consiglio di fedeliallalinea, ma il problema e' che con apm le cose vanno ancora peggio, semplicemente il computer non si spegne  :Confused: 

Se qualcuno trovasse una soluzione ... penso che gli farei una statua ...  :Smile: 

----------

## quantumwire

Quindi il problema risiede nel codice dell'acpi?

Ma e' strano visto che il kernel stesso presenta l'estensione per i portatili ASUS.

Puo' essere utile aggiornare il bios?

...mmhhh acpi bypassa il bios no?... e' proprio uno de motivi "madre" per cui e' nato acpi no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> Quindi il problema risiede nel codice dell'acpi?
> 
> Ma e' strano visto che il kernel stesso presenta l'estensione per i portatili ASUS.
> 
> 

 

Il supporto acpi non ha mai funzionato bene.

----------

## MyZelF

Per quanto ne so, valgono ancora i consigli che davo qui.

Cercate il vostro modello su acpi.sourceforge.net e linux-laptop.net per vedere se qualcuno ha reso disponibile una DSDT corretta per il vostro modello.

Mantenete aggiornato BIOS e kernel. Cercate negli archivi delle ml di acpi4linux ed eventualmente chiedete anche lì.

----------

## quantumwire

Posto il mio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # dmesg | grep ACPI
> 
> 

 

cosi magari ci trovate qualcosa di strano... a me sembra ok.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 000000001fffa000 - 000000001ffff000 (ACPI data)
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non sembra che ci siano errori la la riga

```
ACPI: Power Resource [FN0] (off)
```

non mi convince molto.

----------

## quantumwire

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...non mi convince molto

 

L'ho appena notato anch'io... ma che cosa significa e magari... come si risolve se e' un problema???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *quantumwire wrote:*   

> L'ho appena notato anch'io... ma che cosa significa e magari... come si risolve se e' un problema???

 

Guarda nei link che ha dato MyZelF e vedi se qualcuno con il tuo notebook ha risolto in qualche modo.

----------

## quantumwire

Sto spulciando... ma dove trovo il software iasl che viene spesso usato?

----------

## MyZelF

http://www.intel.com/technology/IAPC/acpi/downloads.htm

----------

## Peach

 *primero.gentoo wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso identico problema su un "Compaq Presario 2700". Tutto funziona ma gli eventi ACPI non vengono catturati.
> 
> Vorrei tanto seguire il consiglio di fedeliallalinea, ma il problema e' che con apm le cose vanno ancora peggio, semplicemente il computer non si spegne 
> 
> Se qualcuno trovasse una soluzione ... penso che gli farei una statua ... 

 

ho il tuo stesso problema e ho il tuo stesso portatile (ad essere precisi il 2710EA) e sono riportati errori nelle tabelle DSDT.

hai mica provato a caricare una DSDT corretta? fammi sapere, contattami, che magari si risolve sto fastidioso problema!

----------

## effeuno

Ho un problema sul fan.

Nel mio caso, HP OmniBook XE2,

dmesg | grep ACPI sembra tutto ok eccetto questo:

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (46C)

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (off)

Qualcuno sa darmi delle indicazioni in merito ???????

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

gli omnibook hanno una gestione a parte. prova a usare il modulo omnibook (sta in portage)

----------

